# [risolto]USB latitante

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... premetto che è qualche giorno che spulcio i vari post del forum sull'argomento.

Ho la gentoo Box 2005.1 su un Acer travelmate 290 con kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

Non ci sono le rese PS2 che mi hanno salvato in passato per usare tastiere e mouse esterni col portatile.

Qualunque periferica USB 1 o 2 che venga attaccata al PC non sortisce nessun effetto; fin'ora ho provato con un mouse, una tastiera, una macchina fotografica (una sanyo senza problemi di compatibilità linux) e una penna da 1 giga.

di seguito alcuni dettagli:

```

# lspci | grep USB

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

```

```

dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

```

```

dmesg | grep USB

ELAN USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MODM

```

Ho emerso usbutils per avere a disposizione il comando lsusb.

Ho ricompilato il Kernel seguendo le indicazioni degli Howto presenti sia sul forum che sui Wiki italiani e inglesi ... l'ho ricompilato anche attivando altre opzioni per l'usb ma nulla ho messo anche tutto integrato e nulla come modulo (nei limiti della possibilità che mi viene concessa dai menu) ... ma niente.

lsusb rimane sempre muto ... e anche dmesg non dimostra la minima reazione acollegaento delle periferiche.

ildemone usbd potrebbe risolvere qlc? ... come si usa?

Qualcuno ha qlc idea?

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by Kind_of_blue on Thu Dec 01, 2005 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kind_of_blue

non ci possso credere!!!!!!!! mi ero dimenticato di emergere coldplug e hotplug!!!!!!!

aggiungo il tag [risolto] ... e in piu mi sento umiliato e coglio*e

----------

